# Is steel wool a no-no on water based Poly?



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm using water-based polyurethane (Minwax Polyarcylic) to apply a top-coat to some natural cherry. The instructions on the can say "Do Not Use Steel Wool" when sanding between coats.

I'd like to use steel wool on the hard to reach areas where sandpaper is ineffective. Is there any real reason not to use steel wool if I'm careful to vacuum up all the debris?

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

kjhart0133 said:


> The instructions on the can say "Do Not Use Steel Wool" when sanding between coats.


...well *^*...I would use a Scotch-Bright pad or something similar (non ferrous)


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

I have used steel wool (0000) on all my water based polyurethane finishes and have never had any issues with the final product. I'm sure the big concern is rust if you leave any steel fibers behind but it you're careful and hit the piece with compressed air you shouldn't have any problems.


----------

